# 1/29 Main Event + 1/31 Smackdown Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0128/569684/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-main-event/



> *Dark Match:[*
> 
> * Alexander Rusev defeat Tyson Kidd. Lana was with Rusev tonight, making her main roster debut.
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0128/569686/spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-smackdown/



> *Smackdown:*
> 
> * JBL and Michael Cole are out for commentary.
> 
> ...


http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_75984.shtml#.Uukhr9HTnIU



> *Smackdown SPOILERS 1/31*
> 
> The Shield opened the show with an interview and called out the Wyatts for costing them the Elimination Chamber shot on Raw. Vickie Guerrero interrupted, but was then chased off by Triple H. Hunter told The Shield to simply get over it and let it go. Seth Rollins argued with Hunter, who stared him down and told him to get over it. Finally, Roman Reigns went nose-to-nose with Hunter, who gave in, saying that the Elimination Chamber PPV would feature the Wyatts vs. The Shield. Hunter warned The Shield: "I hope you guys know what you're getting into." The crowd was into the segment, but was disappointed that the match wasn't going to happen tonight.
> 
> ...


Toledo, Ohio


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Batista were to appear, I expect a much more favorable crowd reaction eerily reminiscent to a blow dryer sound.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They will edit cheers for Batista on Smackdown anyways. 

Hopefully Punk and Bryan are on the show. I can see some type of confrontation between The Shield and The Wyatts.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Rusev squashed Kidd in a dark match. Lana was with Rusev too


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Rusev regular on smackdown from now on?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

It was a dark match. Honestly Rusev didn't impress me at all in NXT.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Big E Langston from saving Cena and Punk to beat 3MB in Main Event.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

More Wyatt Family vs shield tease :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

> SmackDown opens with a RAW recap and out comes The Shield. Dean Ambrose says the Elimination Chamber is made for The Shield. He said the WWE Universe, The Authority and Randy Orton knew if The Shield got in the Chamber one of them would have walked out champion. Dean talks to Roman Reigns about him setting a record at the Royal Rumble. They talk about eliminating each other at the Rumble. Seth Rollins is the voice of reason. He then talks about The Wyatt Family & says they are the reason The Shield isn't in the Chamber. He doesn't know why they did what they did and he doesn't care but they need to be dealt with. He praises the other two members of The Shield. Ambrose said they will wipe The Wyatt Family off the earth. Vickie Guerrero came out to major heat. You couldn't hear what she was saying but Triple H came out next.


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Honestly, if Vickie came out to say that The Shield would face The Wyatts 'TONIGHT!', then they can fuck right off fucking right now fucking fucks.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Cesaro vs. Ziggler :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Shield vs. Wyatt Family confirmed? :mark:

If there was any doubt in my mind about ordering EC, it's gone now. Between Bryan being in the chamber and having a decent shot at winning the title, and now Shield/Wyatts, I'm definitely getting it. Kudos to WWE for playing their cards right after the mess of a Royal Rumble they had.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Shield vs Wyatts set for the Chamber!
AWWWWW YEAH

Plus either Cesaro or Ziggler in the chamber?! AWESOME news!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

please let it be in the elimination chamber that would be fucking awesome


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

> He announces The Shield vs. The Wyatts for Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So it's just going to be a standard six man tag at a 'B' PPV. Oh well can't complain I guess.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> * SmackDown opens with a RAW recap and out comes The Shield. Dean Ambrose says the Elimination Chamber is made for The Shield. He said the WWE Universe, The Authority and Randy Orton knew if The Shield got in the Chamber one of them would have walked out champion. Dean talks to Roman Reigns about him setting a record at the Royal Rumble. They talk about eliminating each other at the Rumble. Seth Rollins is the voice of reason. He then talks about The Wyatt Family & says they are the reason The Shield isn't in the Chamber. He doesn't know why they did what they did and he doesn't care but they need to be dealt with. He praises the other two members of The Shield. Ambrose said they will wipe The Wyatt Family off the earth.





> He announces The Shield vs. The Wyatts for Elimination Chamber












:mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Couldn't resist. Had to check the spoilers. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Is it IN the Elimination Chamber, or simply a six-man tag match?

If it's in the chamber, it would be War Games like and bloody hell it would be must buy PPV.

Last year Shield vs Cena, Sheamus and Ryback was just a six man tag.


----------



## poithatron (Oct 5, 2013)

soo who will be the 6th person in the chamber? i dont see it being lesnar i feel like it would be another mid carder since cesaro is in? i dont see another main eventer being in the chamber


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

poithatron said:


> soo who will be the 6th person in the chamber? i dont see it being lesnar i feel like it would be another mid carder since cesaro is in? i dont see another main eventer being in the chamber


Probably Mysterio or Del Rio


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

poithatron said:


> soo who will be the 6th person in the chamber? i dont see it being lesnar i feel like it would be another mid carder since cesaro is in? i dont see another main eventer being in the chamber


Probably Batista.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Probably Batista.


Ummmm.....why?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is it IN the Elimination Chamber, or simply a six-man tag match?
> 
> If it's in the chamber, it would be War Games like and bloody hell it would be must buy PPV.
> 
> Last year Shield vs Cena, Sheamus and Ryback was just a six man tag.


Guess they'll just stick to six man tag. What a wasted opportunity right there.

Strangely enough there's an EC qualifying match with Ziggler vs. Cesaro. An EC match for what exactly? I highly doubt either of these guys will be in the main event, so is it for the IC title?

Guess I should just shut up and wait for the rest of the show to develop. :lol


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

poithatron said:


> soo who will be the 6th person in the chamber? i dont see it being lesnar i feel like it would be another mid carder since cesaro is in? i dont see another main eventer being in the chamber


I think it has to be Punk. It can lead to one more Authority member screwing him (possibly HHH himself) leading to Punk/Haitch at 'Mania.

And with how things have been going between Punk and Kane, that can be your final Chamber qualifying match.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

I could see the sixth guy being Swagger, they teased some tension in the Real Americans on RAW
It could also still be Lesnar

Still no Punk on smackdown after not being on RAW...guess we just gotta wait and see


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

ok...Bryan and Cesaro in the chamber. I'm sold


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Cesaro is in the EC? :mark: :mark: :mark: This may be a good ppv after all


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

poithatron said:


> soo who will be the 6th person in the chamber? i dont see it being lesnar i feel like it would be another mid carder since cesaro is in? i dont see another main eventer being in the chamber


More to the point , why on earth are Ziggler and Cesaro getting that opportunity? I like them both but ziggler has been jobbing steady and Cesaro has been part of a tag team recently. So random. 

Seems pretty obvious at this point too they're going to have Del Rio in there in the last spot. Duno why they couldn't get Mark Henry or even Big E langston (considering he is IC champ) to Qualify. Ziggler or Cesaro is just too random.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well fuck me sideways, they're actually putting Cesaro in the main event of a PPV? Damn that's a hell of a rub for the guy. Nicely played.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jesus Christ EC looks so good already!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cesaro in the Chamber, nice.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger wasn't there? Hmm...maybe they are actually doing something with him after all...

And congrats to Cesaro! That's awesome.


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

Hot shit? My main man Cesaro in the chamber? It's almost hard to believe. Could it be that there is another chamber match?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Big E Langston from saving Cena and Punk to beat 3MB in Main Event.


Lol yea. No consistency. Big E's rumble showing was on par with that of a jobber as well. They build him up big in that week leading up to new year and then just forgot about him instantly in favour of Reigns. 

It's something they do often these days. It's like they are are incapable of building up more than one person at once or having feuds overlap.


----------



## poithatron (Oct 5, 2013)

I think these matches might be qualifiers to the IC title? why woukld cesaro vs ziggler? and swagger vs Christain make any sense to be in the main event?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Cesaro in the Chamber?? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

sandsaro said:


> Hot shit? My main man Cesaro in the chamber? It's almost hard to believe. Could it be that there is another chamber match?


You'd have to think so honestly. But wouldn't surprise me if it was just that fucking random. An IC title Chamber match would be cool though. Although if that's the case Ziggler should be in it too.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cesaro in the chamber? Damn! And now Christian vs. Swagger in an EC qualifier?

... wait, that means no Brock in the chamber.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

poithatron said:


> I think these matches might be qualifiers to the IC title? why woukld cesaro vs ziggler? and swagger vs Christian make any sense to be in the main event?


3 of the 4 men are former world champions. The other is a solid midcarder who'll get his shot to main event a PPV.

These are for the last 2 spots and it's not like Cesaro or Christian/Swagger will be winning. No harm in having them in the chamber and being in the first half of eliminations. Someone has to. 

Better them than Del Rio or Mysterio.

and Brock was never gonna be in the chamber. That would mean he would get beat because they are hell bent on Orton/Batista.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Surely Cesaro in the Chamber is a swerve?

They have to add a stip to Wyatts vs Shield, put it in the Chamber or make it a tornado tag or something. A standard 6-man would be pretty anti-climatic. Unless they're going with the stipulation match at WM :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Shield vs Wyatts :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ooooh, Christian in the chamber, too? Nice.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Cesaro in the chamber? Damn! And now Christian vs. Swagger in an EC qualifier?
> 
> ... wait, that means no Brock in the chamber.


And no CM Punk, either. Not cool, WWE.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Let's see Cena, Sheamus, Bryan, Cesaro and Christian. Not bad wwe


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

PTPs break up?! WTF is going on at this show?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

el dandy said:


> 3 of the 4 men are former world champions. The other is a solid midcarder who'll get his shot to main event a PPV.
> 
> These are for the last 2 spots and it's not like Cesaro or Christian/Swagger will be winning. No harm in having them in the chamber and being in the first half of eliminations. Someone has to.
> 
> ...


I really doubt they are putting Christan/Cesaro in the chamber ahead of Del Rio. Brock is working EC as well and it's fairly unlikely he is going to face Batista so you'd have to think he is going in the chamber. 

If there is a second chamber match for IC title lineup would likely be Big E, Cesaro, Christian, Sandow, Kofi and Miz or Mysterio. Come to think of it would they really bother with that match? lol well it's an improvement on a shitty feudless IC title singles match i suppose.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RDEvans said:


> Let's see Cena, Sheamus, Bryan, Cesaro Christian and I wonder who the last spot will go to


You're joking, right?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Who books this shit? It's fucking awesome so far :mark: :mark:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> You're joking, right?


I edited it sorry, Also please don't tell me PTP is breaking up


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

JamesK said:


> Who books this shit? It's fucking awesome so far :mark: :mark:


It actually sounds 10x better than Raw so far lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Now Titus heel turn. :lol Wow.

Why the bloody fuck didn't they put this stuff on Raw for fuck sake.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

wtf...did HHH sneeze and someone booked a whole show behind his back?


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Please put Christian in the chamber! I'd love to have both Real Americans in the chamber but Christian is Christian, cmon WWE make it happen!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Titus oneil turning heel sounds great but long run nothing special which fucking sucks


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

What? Cesaro? Christian? Jack Swagger? In the Chamber for the WWE World Championship? What about Lesnar? This makes no sense.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> I really doubt they are putting Christan/Cesaro in the chamber ahead of Del Rio. Brock is working EC as well and it's fairly unlikely he is going to face Batista so you'd have to think he is going in the chamber.
> 
> If there is a second chamber match for IC title lineup would likely be Big E, Cesaro, Christian, Sandow, Kofi and Miz or Mysterio. Come to think of it would they really bother with that match? lol well it's an improvement on a shitty feudless IC title singles match i suppose.


Brock is not scheduled to work Elimination Chamber. He is not even scheduled for the go home EC show just the 10th than the post EC RAW


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

What are the odds that in about 2 weeks time, they completely forget they split the PTPs up?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

wtf Titus hate crime


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Marrakesh said:


> I really doubt they are putting Christan/Cesaro in the chamber ahead of Del Rio. Brock is working EC as well and it's fairly unlikely he is going to face Batista so you'd have to think he is going in the chamber.
> 
> If there is a second chamber match for IC title lineup would likely be Big E, Cesaro, Christian, Sandow, Kofi and Miz or Mysterio. Come to think of it would they really bother with that match? lol well it's an improvement on a shitty feudless IC title singles match i suppose.


They're not gonna have a 2nd Chamber match.

Only way Brock would ever be in the Chamber is if he was winning because they will not beat him 1 month before Mania... and he's not so that's that. Plus, Brock is bigger than the Chamber IMO.

Big Show/Henry have been written out for the time being.

Punk is not an option because they are settling his Kane beef at the Chamber so hen he can move on to HHH for Mania.

Mysterio and Del Rio could have been in there, but they went with 2 other guys this time.

All I'm saying is that someone has to be the 1st and 2nd eliminated, so why not Cesaro and Christian? They are great workers who will help make this match look like a million bucks and it freshens up the Chamber with 2 first time guys.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Well given that Brock isnt in the chamber it really makes you wonder how they'll develop his storyline. Maybe he keeps interrupting matches and beating people down until Undertaker stops him? 

I dont think either he or Batista is supposed to wrestle EC, but if so they could have a match for the title shot.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Brock is not scheduled to work Elimination Chamber. He is not even scheduled for the go home EC show just the 10th than the post EC RAW


Oh really? I remember reading Brock was working it and Batista wasn't. Guess I'm wrong then  Brock in Chamber would be epic. I wonder what they're doing then with him demanding a title shot leading to Mania. Killing time til Taker appears i suppose lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A message to the WWE and how they're handling their tag teams disbandments;









There's unpredictability and exciting twists and then there's sloppy, random writing.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

It looks like creative just remembered that Smackdown is one of their shows. And that their job involves them being creative.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

el dandy said:


> They're not gonna have a 2nd Chamber match.
> 
> Only way Brock would ever be in the Chamber is if he was winning because they will not beat him 1 month before Mania... and he's not so that's that. Plus, Brock is bigger than the Chamber IMO.
> 
> ...


Yea good points. I like both anyways just think it's a tad random.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

PTP breaking up, shades of cryme tyme.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

WHY, TITUS, WHY?!?!?!


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

this is going great!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Breaking up the PTP reminds me of when they broke up Cryme Tyme. Completely pointless and stupid.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

I really hope they dont start axing tag teams left and right, the division is finally on its feet again


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

Titus has TONS of potential that has been wasted (IMO) the last several months. Hopefully going solo with this heel turn gets him to a legitimate midcard position on the card.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> Breaking up the PTP reminds me of when they broke up Cryme Tyme. Completely pointless and stupid.


Agreed. They're supposed to be building up a tag team division, but they dismantled two of their face teams and looks like the Real Americans might not be together much longer. I don't know how to feel about it. :/


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I am pretty sure in 1 month time they probably dumped both of the PTP members and we will never hear about them again.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

KuroNeko said:


> Breaking up the PTP reminds me of when they broke up Cryme Tyme. Completely pointless and stupid.







He is right though, Darren was the dead weight. Hopefully they do more with Titus than they did with Shad.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Christian getting a spot in the chamber after being away for most of the last year is little strange


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Christian's in the chamber. Damn I did not see this coming, but its a great move. Him and Cesaro will make everyone else in the match look really good.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This gay bashing :lmao

This chamber match :mark:

Shield/Wyatts :mark:

EC could be a great event if BROCK wrestles.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so Bryan - Cena-Sheamus -Christian -Cesaro?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

EC already sounds good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hell yeah, Christian won! Fuck you Swagger. 

He'll be the first out, I'm not an idiot, but while he lasts, the match is going to be much better.

Swagger turning face is ridiculous, though. I don't think Cesaro can play babyface, but man, babyface Swagger. You thought Del Rio and Miz were bad babyfaces. Holy nutsack, you ain't seen shit.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Orton isn't going to be in the chamber to defend his title, or is it just a #1 contender's chamber?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Titus WAS SUPPOSED TO BE HIS FRIEND! :batista3


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wait... are you saying Christian is getting just one.. more.. match..?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

the fox said:


> Christian getting a spot in the chamber after being away for most of the last year is little strange


Not sure if you realized this, but a dude that has been away for 4 years won the Rumble...


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hell yeah, Christian won! Fuck you Swagger.



FUCK YEAH CHRISTIAN!!!

I know he will get eliminated fast, but I am not even mad.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger can already say he won an Elimination Chamber, so I'm not surprised he lost. Still, hope it was a decent match. And I'm really shocked. From the looks of it, Swagger will certainly be breaking away from the Real Americans and MAYBE turning face (I hope so, they don't plan on pushing him above midcard so mix it up a little, the guy's still good in ring and has gotten over a little bit with Zeb and Cesaro's help) with the way Zeb is treating him. So bizarre, considering that all the rumors were of a face Cesaro, but no way in heck is Zeb turning face with how he's been acting. Although I'm just speculating. I hope they don't screw Swagger too bad in the end, although I'm preparing for that, it'd suck.


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

Orton is in it. 

Orton vs Cena vs Bryan vs Sheamus vs Christian vs Cesaro

That actually looks pretty interesting. A lot of wrestling talent in there. Could be really good, although Orton winning is almost a given.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Christian is the most wasted talent Ive ever seen in the WWE 05 was the year he deserved the belt I believe he was in WWE then still


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

Batista returns and the guy he got a job and is friends with goes solo, I'm not mad, Titus can be fine on his own and would make a good US champ. 

Young can be partnered up with JTG like on redemption


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hell yeah, Christian won! Fuck you Swagger.
> 
> He'll be the first out, I'm not an idiot, but while he lasts, the match is going to be much better.
> 
> Swagger turning face is ridiculous, though. I don't think Cesaro can play babyface, but man, babyface Swagger. You thought Del Rio and Miz were bad babyfaces. Holy nutsack, you ain't seen shit.


Oh god its true
Theyre about to _murder _the Real Americans

I am now officially dreading the Babyface Swagger vs. Heel Titus random meaningless midcard matches that were going to be getting after mania


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I hope one of the faces turns heel before their chamber match


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

Christian is in because they know he will just get hurt and they won't have to waste time planning a way to get him on mania


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Cesaro and Christian in the chamber? :mark:


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hell yeah, Christian won! Fuck you Swagger.
> 
> He'll be the first out, I'm not an idiot, but while he lasts, the match is going to be much better.
> 
> Swagger turning face is ridiculous, though. I don't think Cesaro can play babyface, but man, babyface Swagger. You thought Del Rio and Miz were bad babyfaces. Holy nutsack, you ain't seen shit.


Jack thwagger can surely play dorky baby face if they stole some Kurt tapes and made him study them during the invasion. Swagger can do all that goofy shit


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hell yeah, Christian won! Fuck you Swagger.
> 
> He'll be the first out, I'm not an idiot, but while he lasts, the match is going to be much better.
> 
> Swagger turning face is ridiculous, though. I don't think Cesaro can play babyface, but man, babyface Swagger. You thought Del Rio and Miz were bad babyfaces. Holy nutsack, you ain't seen shit.


Just curious; how can you NOT see a babyface Swagger? Unlike the Miz and Del Rio, he's never had a run as a face. And I think he could pull it off based on a couple backstage promos and what not. Most people say he lacks charisma, but if he takes enough abuse from Zeb in the next few weeks and shows enough remorse, sympathy alone would give him a decent foundation for being a face.

Besides, people want Cesaro to be pushed and with Zeb he'll probably be more successful. If they want to drop Swagger, it'd make sense for him to turn face.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

jackswaggers said:


> Swagger can already say he won an Elimination Chamber, so I'm not surprised he lost. Still, hope it was a decent match. And I'm really shocked. From the looks of it, Swagger will certainly be breaking away from the Real Americans and MAYBE turning face (I hope so, they don't plan on pushing him above midcard so mix it up a little, the guy's still good in ring and has gotten over a little bit with Zeb and Cesaro's help) with the way Zeb is treating him. So bizarre, considering that all the rumors were of a face Cesaro, but no way in heck is Zeb turning face with how he's been acting. Although I'm just speculating. I hope they don't screw Swagger too bad in the end, although I'm preparing for that, it'd suck.


It's anything but bizarre based on the way they've booked them since Cesaro joined the team. Reports are just reports, they aren't concrete. Watch the tv shows, Swagger does nothing and jobs, Cesaro does all the work and is the stronger member of the team by FAR.

It's stupid in the sense that the guy Zeb sides with is the one that actually isn't a "Real American", but I can look past that.


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

Dubbletrousers said:


> I hope one of the faces turns heel before their chamber match


I feel pretty certain Sheamus will turn heel in the Chamber match itself.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So if Christian is the final chamber member, this leaves room for Brock vs Batista for the #1 contender spot.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cesaro in the chamber? I really wish they make this worthy and not a R-Truth'ish thing. Give him enough time inside the chamber, and even eliminate someone, like Sheamus (but maybe I'm asking to much).


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Best4Bidness said:


> So if Christian is the final chamber member, this leaves room for Brock vs Batista for the #1 contender spot.


One can dream

Where the heck is Punk is what I wanna know


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's anything but bizarre based on the way they've booked them since Cesaro joined the team. Reports are just reports, they aren't concrete. Watch the tv shows, Swagger does nothing and jobs, Cesaro does all the work and is the stronger member of the team by FAR.
> 
> It's stupid in the sense that the guy Zeb sides with is the one that actually isn't a "Real American", but I can look past that.


I do watch the shows, all of them including Main Event and Superstars.

It's obvious from the bat that Swagger was the weak link of the duo, but I was always under the assumption that Cesaro would play the babyface in the end and have a squash feud with Swagger just to get him more over and to kinda quite down the Real American gimmick and maybe have leeway if Colter wanted to go back into retirement/take a break.

Oh damn, does this mean if they break up now Cesaro's taking the theme music? Boo.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Best4Bidness said:


> So if Christian is the final chamber member, this leaves room for Brock vs Batista for the #1 contender spot.


They would never take batista out of the title match at mania


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Best4Bidness said:


> So if Christian is the final chamber member, this leaves room for Brock vs Batista for the #1 contender spot.


Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

jackswaggers said:


> I do watch the shows, all of them including Main Event and Superstars.
> 
> It's obvious from the bat that Swagger was the weak link of the duo, but I was always under the assumption that Cesaro would play the babyface in the end and have a squash feud with Swagger just to get him more over and to kinda quite down the Real American gimmick and maybe have leeway if Colter wanted to go back into retirement/take a break.


I get where you're coming from, but I don't think Cesaro can pull a babyface off. His look is too heelish, and he's not very charismatic, and you need to be really charismatic to be a great babyface. If one of them fails as a babyface, it might as well be Swagger because he's got nowhere to go but down. 



> Oh damn, does this mean if they break up now Cesaro's taking the theme music? Boo.


I never even thought about that. 

:mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

> * Kofi Kingston defeated Damien Sandow with SOS.
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-this-week-wwe-smackdown/#uh6v0kMX1SdMvdLx.99












IT'S NOT FAIR!


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

Soooo, about that supposed rub Sandow was supposed to get from his Cena match.....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JY57 said:


> Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio


The dream is over:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm sticking with my theory that Sandow fucked Stephanie and Vince and Triple H are getting back at him. Nothing else makes sense, he's too amazing otherwise to get buried like this.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

X marks Sandows spot such a shame


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

TE=Tyrion Lannister;29386937]I'm sticking with my theory that Sandow fucked Stephanie and Vince and Triple H are getting back at him. Nothing else makes sense, he's too amazing otherwise to get buried like this.[/QUOTE]

Isnt that the macho man theory


----------



## JDrew8 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kinda sad that Dolph is still jobbing but hey, at least Cesaro is in.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I get where you're coming from, but I don't think Cesaro can pull a babyface off. His look is too heelish, and he's not very charismatic, and you need to be really charismatic to be a great babyface. If one of them fails as a babyface, it might as well be Swagger because he's got nowhere to go but down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, polite, always smiling, suave Cesaro couldn't pull off a face? Yeah dude, he could. Hell, he's so damn chipper it's kind of inappropriate at times. If he learns how to channel it properly, he'd make a decent babyface. After all, the big swing is a face move anyway you slice it. He might not be face initially, but I'd bet money down the line he'll be turning babyface and be good at it.

You're under the impression that Swagger can't possibly pull off being a face at all. For starters, if he's put into a position like Dolph is right now, he wouldn't even be cutting promos save for little backstage things and his only face interaction would be during his entrance. How hard would it be for him to smile like a goof and give a couple of people high fives? He was already doing one half of that most of his career. Unlike most of the roster, Jack has never wrestled in the indies nor was he doing any shape of pro-wrestling before being recruited by the WWE. He's an athlete, not an entertainer/actor. He's a dopey, dorky nice guy for the most part in real life. The less he has to act, the better he'd be at pulling a character off.

To be honest, I kinda miss hearing "Check 1,2 AWW YEAH!" so if they go back to that theme for Swagger I wouldn't mind it.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

What a shame about the Prime Time Players


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I am guessing Shield is turning face here, or maybe splitting up.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Brock will take out Christian for his place no doubt 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CrookedSmile (Sep 26, 2013)

Titus heel turn...

interesting!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So the EC card so far looks like...

EC MATCH: Orton vs. Cena vs. Bryan vs. Christian vs. Cesaro vs. ?
Batista vs. Del Rio
The Shield vs. The Wyatts
New Age Outlaws vs. Brotherhood (again but they need a decisive winner after Brock fucked them up)


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

So much for the WWE tag team division.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> So the EC card so far looks like...
> 
> EC MATCH: Orton vs. Cena vs. Bryan vs. Christian vs. Cesaro vs. *?*
> Batista vs. Del Rio
> ...


Sheamus


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wait, um, am I the only one getting deja vu? They legit just took Swagger's gimmick, rubbed it off on Cesaro and now he's gonna be in the same spot Swagger was last year. Doubt he'll win the EC, but I find that kinda weird...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sounds like a real fun show. I might youtube it on the weekend.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Titus turning on Young feels a lot like Shad turning on JTG a few years ago. I have a feeling the end result will be pretty similar as well.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

dazzy666 said:


> Brock will take out Christian for his place no doubt
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


There is no way Orton is losing the title... so if Brock gets in the Chamber match, that means Brock is getting pinned. 

So therefore, Brock is not gonna be in the Chamber.

That being said, I would not be surprised if he hit the ring mid match, ripped off the Chamber door and just eviscerated the guys in the ring (Orton would still be in his pod). Make his impact and looks ridiculously strong.

Next night he tries to do it again in the mian event of Raw, but this time a *gong* hits.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck sake. The tag dvision is going to go down the shit.

Real Americans and PTP breaking up and so will The Brotherhood no doubt.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> So much for the WWE tag team division.


Right now there's maybe three teams on the verge of collapse (Real Americans, Brotherhood and The Shield), a team that HAS collapsed, and the tag team champions won't be sticking around forever either, so now that would leave us with...

The Usos
The Wyatts
Ryback/Axel
3MB
Los Matadores

Deary me.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Brock vs Batista was all but announced on Raw. Doubt he'll be in the chamber.

Cesaro is the most guy in need of a push after WM. Between having Colter, dat THEME, along with his beastly in ring skills, he's out of place anywhere but the main event.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Does this mean Swagger is most likely turning face? If so, it should be Cesaro the one to turn face, not Swagger.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

dazzy666 said:


> Brock will take out Christian for his place no doubt
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think that's doubtful. That booking would involve some sort of future interaction between Lesnar and Christian and WWE wouldn't want to book that. Cesaro is more likely to not enter the Chamber.

Christian will enter. He just won't do a whole lot as he just recovered from a concussion. WWE takes those things seriously.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> *Brock vs Batista was all but announced on Raw*. Doubt he'll be in the chamber.
> 
> Cesaro is the most guy in need of a push after WM. Between having Colter, dat THEME, along with his beastly in ring skills, he's out of place anywhere but the main event.


they won't waste this match this early and both guys would need a win (and they know Brock will be cheered in Minnesota heavily). Batista will face Alberto Del Rio (as I was told he still bad mouthing the guy on Main Event/Yesterday on RAW and expected to reignite next week)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Alim said:


> What a shame about the Prime Time Players


Sucks they didn't even get a chance to run with the tag belts. They could've had a lot of fun segments and skits. A wasted opportunity really.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Sucks they didn't even get a chance to run with the tag belts. They could've had a lot of fun segments and skits. A wasted opportunity really.


Yeah, a real shame, especially if the Real Americans are breaking up too. Two legit teams that deserved a lot more than they got.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

But really, the WWE's sudden shift with the tag teams is kinda dumb. I got TOF and their disbandment and it had a proper build up, imho. 

But PTP? Wow...shades of Cryme Tyme and not even a tiny bit of build up? 

And the Real Americans, well, at least they're getting some type of build up and the outcome might be kinda neat, but they were one of the best tag teams on the roster and impressive as all hell. Not to mention...there's no issue between Swagger and Cesaro! I mean, it's just...sloppy. I'll wait to see. If Swagger turns face, even if he's jobbing/midcard/lower midcard, I'll be okay with it because I just want to see him face.

Also, the PTP break up should have been on RAW, imho.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

Ah fucking hell, why turn Titus now!? He won't be in a Wrestlemania match so it will flop. Fucking hell, why break them up! Hope this doesn't mean the end for the Real Americans, fuck!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Wyatts are clearly going to go over the Shield since this would probably beat close to Shield's last hurrah and Wyatts are going against Cena at Mania.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Luke Harper speaks.

Bidniz gon pick up


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, Christian and Cesaro makes this the best Chamber line up they've done in a very long time. Six incredible workers and a nice mix of fresh match-ups (Bryan/Christian, Sheamus/Cesaro, Orton/Cesaro, Cena/Christian) and proven chemistry (Christian/Orton, Sheamus/Bryan, Cena/Bryan, Cesaro/Bryan, Orton/Bryan, Christian/Sheamus). Really looking forward to the match.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Titus O'Neil is a future WWE World Heavyweight Champion


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow, this smackdown is like a bomb waiting to explode. WTH happened? all of sudden they bothered to give a shit about the B Brand?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Alim said:


> What a shame about the Prime Time Players


True, they deserved much better. It's a shame the only time they really got pushed was when Darren Young came out.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Are they really doing four Tag team break-up angles simultaneously? All this work to rebuild the tag division and they ruin it in one fell swoop.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Alim said:


> Titus O'Neil is a future WWE World Heavyweight Champion


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Luke Harper speaks.
> 
> Bidniz gon pick up


Hopefully they kept it to a minimum, though. We don't want him stealing THE EATER OF WORLD'S mic time.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Bad time to be a tag team in the WWE.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Shield
Real Americans
PTP
Rhodes Brothers

all breaking up at the same time

We will be left with

Usos
Rybaxel
3MB
Los Matadores

as the only real tag teams


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Why can't they just do Orton/Batista/Brock as a triple threat at EC and use the Chamber match as a #1 contender's spot instead? That way, Daniel Bryan can get his big win without winning the title before WM, and his main event opponent would be sorted out that way.

I remember this kind of shake up for a PPV when they took Punk out of the SS Elimination Match and put him in the Triple Threat against Ryback and Cena. Why can't they go this route, instead?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Christian in the chamber.:mark:


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

PTP break up... because that worked out so well for Cryme Tyme...or the Harts... or anything midcard tag team in the last few years.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Alim said:


> Shield
> Real Americans
> PTP
> Rhodes Brothers
> ...












Goddammit, WWE. At least make up some decent damn teams with credibility before you kill off all the good ones.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bullshit about the PTP! 

Weren't they hot a couple months ago? They should have had the tag team belts. Ugh


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Tag Teams going to shit. Big E doing absolutely nothing after a decent 3 week push.

This shit is unacceptable if you're going to have one world title.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Satanixx said:


>


What's so funny? Titus has all the tools to be a main event player in the WWE


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

And why the hell are they turning Jack Swagger face? It should be Cesaro.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Zeb siding with Cesaro over Swagger - Hmmmm....was Zeb's schtick getting too many pops? I wonder if he's going to go the anti-American worker route to be more heel, ie Cesaro the import is better than the domestic Swagger.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

PTP should've had the tag belts 2 years ago but Abraham Washington screwed that up. Ever since they've had to get over on their own with no help from creative.

I'm glad this happened because if you're not going to push them as a team then you're just wasting both of their time. Besides, I really can't wait to see Titus as a monster heel.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

I feel bad for the Uso's. They are going to win the titles off the New Age Outlaws at some point in the next few months, and then become irrelevant within a month because there is no one to feud with. The same thing has happened to AJ and Big E.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Alim said:


> Shield
> Real Americans
> PTP
> Rhodes Brothers
> ...


It looks like the tag team division is gonna go back to the dark ages post WM. :argh:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lesnar to beatup Christian and Cesaro here


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> So much for the WWE tag team division.


I know. A lot of people were going crazy over the return of NAO's and I had a feeling that once Trip's friends returned it would spell the end of everyone else ... and voila. Amazing how the entire division now seems to have been created/strengthened just for one last unnecessary run for his friends that no one really wanted, expected or even thought would happen. 

Sneaky bastard.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

so titus fianlly tured heel i rather have him be a face but since we have so many faces he could probably be a good mid card heel


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Good for Cesaro and Christian. Shocking though. I thought Lesnar would be in it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Alim said:


> What's so funny? Titus has all the tools to be a main event player in the WWE


He does. But the WWE will never see that. He'll be built up just a little bit to be fed to either Langston or Reigns 3-4 times during their push and that'll be the end of him.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm still so dumbfounded that Cesaro isn't the one turning face, that is if Swagger even is turning face. I'll give WWE points for that, I did NOT see it coming.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Zeb siding with Cesaro over Swagger - Hmmmm....was Zeb's schtick getting too many pops? I wonder if he's going to go the anti-American worker route to be more heel, ie Cesaro the import is better than the domestic Swagger.


It's better this way, keep the mouthpiece on the guy who's actually going somewhere in the future, Swagger couldn't get over the few times they tried to push him so Cesaro is the guy they should focus on anyway


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dragonballfan said:


> It's better this way, keep the mouthpiece on the guy who's actually going somewhere in the future, Swagger couldn't get over the few times they tried to push him so Cesaro is the guy they should focus on anyway


The thing is, though, is a guy like Cesaro will inevitably turn face. It's just going to happen whether it be this year or the next or the one after that. Can you see a face Zeb? Cesaro needs to work on building up his mic skills which, in all honesty, aren't bad. His only issue is his accent, which really isn't even as thick as Del Rio's and he doesn't lack charisma regardless of what people may think.

Still seems so weird to me. I guess we'll just have to see how it plays out. I'm just hoping for a face Swagger that'll do more than job on Superstars. He'll probably never hold a single's title again and his only chance at the tag titles would have been with Cesaro. I'm okay with all that, but he is too good in ring wise to be wasted. He could put a lot of up and coming heels over.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Dragonballfan said:


> It's better this way, keep the mouthpiece on the guy who's actually going somewhere in the future, Swagger couldn't get over the few times they tried to push him so Cesaro is the guy they should focus on anyway


Cesaro = Could be enhancement talent for Rusev's impending debut which might be happening sooner than we expect. He got over during the Rumble and they even had a bunch of USA chants going. The WWE has always capitalized on USA chants which I believe is why the team is being broken up and Cesaro is being billed as "from USA".


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> It's better this way, keep the mouthpiece on the guy who's actually going somewhere in the future, Swagger couldn't get over the few times they tried to push him so Cesaro is the guy they should focus on anyway


Oh, I agree. I'm shocked wwe did the smart thing here, if it plays out like I think it will. I didn't read any folks push to see it this way, but I think it's smart as hell.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

PTP breaking up? Nooo...

BTW, has there ever been a tag team that broke up WITHOUT one guy turning on the other? It's as if that's the only way WWE knows how to disband them.

I was thinking Shield vs Wyatts should've been saved for WM, but I'm still totally up for the match anyway at EC. Shield vs Wyatts :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Regarding Titus ending the PTP, I say good. That team was played out and going nowhere. Now Titus can get a big upper card push, I'd also guess Darren comes out to the Universe, though the wwe will go out of it's way to make sure that the PTP didn't break up because Darren is gay. Titus will be "I didn't and don't care that you are gay, I cared that you weren't good. If we were tag champs or winning regularly we'd still be a team - if you can play you can play, if you can wrestle you can wrestle - it's not about being gay, it's about being good or not good enough".

PTP and Real Americans might be breaking up, but I don't think Rhodes Brothers are. I assume we'll get a couple more teams created and/or called up from NXT after WM. Of course NXT only has one tag team at the moment - The Ascension, but they have a couple that are regularly teaming on house shows and probably debut on Thursdays set of tapings - Team ULTRA (Jason Jordan and Mason Ryan, with Shaul Guerrero manager) and England Calling, consisting og Oliver Grey and Danny Burch. Tons of Funk also recently broke up, but Woods and Truth seemingly are together now. New Age Outlaws will be around through WM as well. 

New Age Outlaws
The Uso's
The Brotherhood
Harper and Rowan
Ryback/Axel
3MB
Los Matadores

Will be enough to get the tag division through WM at least.


----------



## jay321_01 (Jan 2, 2010)

Cyon said:


> PTP breaking up? Nooo...
> 
> BTW, *has there ever been a tag team that broke up WITHOUT one guy turning on the other?* It's as if that's the only way WWE knows how to disband them.
> 
> I was thinking Shield vs Wyatts should've been saved for WM, but I'm still totally up for the match anyway at EC. Shield vs Wyatts :mark:


IIRC, Kofi and Truth disbanded without one guy turning on the other.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

No Punk? Wow, they really are phaseing him out


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm honestly really fucking sick of Christian at this point. I really don't like how he's in the Chamber match.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Cyon said:


> PTP breaking up? Nooo...
> 
> BTW, has there ever been a tag team that broke up WITHOUT one guy turning on the other? It's as if that's the only way WWE knows how to disband them.


I'm sad PTP breaking up too oh well...


N didn't Team Hell No just go their separate ways this past year when they broke up? That's the most recent one I can think of.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That Titus heel turn came with no build and it seems as though it went down in a pretty cookie cutter way. No surprise. Creative isn't creative. We've already forgotten the Brodus Clay heel turn..

Speaking of turns, it appears Cesaro/Swagger will be breaking up soon. Either Cesaro/Coulter turning face or Swagger.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm not yet worried about the tag division. WWE is a singles wrestler biz however tag team divison being rebuilt was all HHH apparently. I don't think he'll want to abandon it esp. since they love to do tag matches on Raw and Smackdown.

Bring up the Ascension as meh as they are and you have another team.

Plus, we need more Heels, I think Titus has what it takes. This is his one chance though because his prime is getting shorter and shorter.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

straightedge891 said:


> I'm honestly really fucking sick of Christian at this point. I really don't like how he's in the Chamber match.


At this point they could put anyone in there and it won't make a difference because Orton is retaining.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Have Christian cheat to eliminate Bryan - have his "One more title match" mantra become whiny self-entitlement and an outright obsession.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> At this point they could put anyone in there and it won't make a difference because Orton is retaining.


Gotta agree with that. Outside shot of Bryan winning but no else even has a shot. If the Wyatt family wasn't having a stop gap feud with the Shield then I would have had Bray in the chamber.

Christian will be fine in the match..


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

straightedge891 said:


> I'm honestly really fucking sick of Christian at this point. I really don't like how he's in the Chamber match.


Agree 100%. I understand Cesaro being in because his swing spot is over as fuck, but Christian literally brings nothing to the table.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Have Christian cheat to eliminate Bryan - have his "One more title match" mantra become whiny self-entitlement and an outright obsession.


That honour is going to Seamus to setup the Bryan vs Seamus mania match.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

straightedge891 said:


> I'm honestly really fucking sick of Christian at this point. I really don't like how he's in the Chamber match.


Sick of him? He's been back for like 2 hours.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:ti 

They're breaking up this many good tag teams at the same time? WOW hopefully they have a plan for the division after this one. Anyways, Cesaro is most likely gonna get guided to the ME with a serious feud for the title like Zeb did with Swagger last year. Still heel thou, DB vs Cesaro with Zeb as manger for the title :mark:

I don't know where Swagger will go, but maybe he'll be upper mid card or mid card, not sure. Chamber looks awesome and will be awesome with all those guys. And the title being on the line, DAMN. 

I think if Titus does his heel turn like JBL he'll be a great heel. If he does it like Shad, he's done.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm okay with splitting teams up if they plan on focusing some of these guys to the us division.

In turn they need to call up talent from NXT in pairs, do some vignettes of these guys as teams, and all. Hell Young and Titus were a thrown together team on Redemption after their pairings with JTG and Watson. Likewise Cesaro and Swagger were just paired up


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Christian is in a match for the world title?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

about the tag division 
i thought the team of Oliver Grey and Adrian Neville had the potential to be a future power in the wwe tag team division when i saw them on nxt last year before Grey's injury
and with Grey return recently on nxt
what about reform this team and call them up to the main roster after WM?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MizisWWE said:


> I'm okay with splitting teams up if they plan on focusing some of these guys to the us division.
> 
> In turn they need to call up talent from NXT in pairs, do some vignettes of these guys as teams, and all. Hell Young and Titus were a thrown together team on Redemption after their pairings with JTG and Watson. Likewise Cesaro and Swagger were just paired up


They still have NAO, Wyatts, and Usos, I guess. They can fill the void.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The issue I have with the current state of disrupting the tag division is that they weren't maximised to their potential which they had significant amounts of. There were no feuds. No story lines. No legit defences. Even at TLC they weren't given a chance to shine with a gimmick match. I have no issues with changing things around but at the very least use the opportunity you have to tell stories before messing with something that was never even given a chance. 

The thing is that welcoming change for change sake means that there's unearned trust in the WWE to be able to do something meaningful with their changups when there isn't. At this point everything is being setup to be a vehicle for a few pushes. The entire divisions' wrestlers can make for an exciting midcard and yet all they will be asked to do is job to the few guys who have curried management's favour. I'm not optimistic at all. And really annoyed with this new direction.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Cesaro in the chamber, intriguing. I'm cheering him on, despite having no chance of winning.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

PRAISE ALL THE WRESTLING GODS THAT BE.... WE FINALLY GET SOME GOD DAMN SHIELD VS WYATTS :mark:-ing out bro!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cesaro in the chamber is the greatest thing that could have happened on this show. Great news. Wish Brock was in there but didn't really think he would be.


----------



## GloktheDestroyer (Sep 13, 2012)

So, Zebb and Cesaro will say they have found another Real American and former an evil foreigner team will Rusev, but still claim they are the real americans.

In order to combat them, Swagger will face them in a handicap match at Wrestlemania for the title of Real American, and when he comes out, he will have his surprise partner, Hulk Hogan!

Could be a classic, and it gets Hogan into tag match at Mania, so he can makes his appearance, but not have to do much.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

Imagine a cesaro swing against the cage and pod, breaking the pod.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Happy for Cesaro


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Iceman. said:


> Imagine a cesaro swing against the cage and pod, breaking the pod.


Yeah, would be cool if he could do what he did to the Miz against the chamber wall.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Crushed about the PTP. They were the best tag team in years.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Cesaro in the chamber? :yes:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

That chamber match is fu*king loaded. And Wyatts vs The Shield.

I love when the E is forced into a corner for giving us a garbage Rumble.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Cesaro! :mark:


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Shield vs Wyatts is pretty exciting and I am pumped for Christian returning AND getting in the Chamber. Same applies to Cesaro, he'll have a great showing I think.


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

I’m just wondering why Trips would be so eager to get the Shield boys not to take things further with the Wyatt’s……


----------



## DaleVersion1.0 (May 27, 2013)

No one else think that cesaro is too random ? I think that it is just so lesnar can destroy him and steal his spot. I hope I'm wrong but it feels abit odd.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Well Elimination Chamber is looking fucking amazing. And what a great Smackdown this sounds, who is booking it, they need a pay-rise and to book the whole thing from now on.

Titus turning heel is a bit disappointing, because that leaves us with two tag teams in a couple of months really, one being old age pensioners and the other being the USO's.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Cesaro in the chamber is awesome, Christian in the chamber fpalm....


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Hot damn, this looks amazing. Harper speaking, Wyatts vs Shield announcment, Reigns standing up to Trips, Cesaro in the chamber, Titus heel turn (which will sadly flop) and Cody getting a win are great. Christian going over Swagger? Not so much.


----------



## ZeDude (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm so happy for Cesaro, that was very unexpected. Will certainly watch smackdown this week for a change.


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

No Punk


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cesaro :mark: I wish Lesnar was on the Chamber. You know, Lesnar vs Cesaro :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Shield vs The Wyatt Family announced for EC, and Christian's return and in the Chamber match at EC. :mark: I'll be watching this Smackdown. Ziggler/Cesaro and Christian/Swagger sound like good matches too. Titus turning heel will be worth checking out also, it's not like the Prime Time Players were going anywhere (yes they probably should of been Tag Champs at this point but oh well..).


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Seems like an awesome Smackdown.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

So WWE finally realized Smackdown is one of their shows too? :lol

Looks to be one of the best SDs in a long time, and they are really going all out to make EC please the fans. This is why we need more vocal crowds like Pittsburgh. Sometimes, the people can force the company's hand. Sure, they outright ignore us many times but as long as the people keep being outspoken, it's bound to give results at some point.

Btw, whoever negotiated the terms in this Batista contract should be fired.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Sugnid said:


> I’m just wondering why Trips would be so eager to get the Shield boys not to take things further with the Wyatt’s……


Well they did just ensure New Age Outlaws kept the tag titles.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Holy shit, something happened in the mid card. That alone makes this a must see Smackdown. 

It's irritating how they give every Shield victory to Reigns, at this point he is already established as the main man in the group, he was the runner up in the rumble for crying out loud, beating Rey on Smackdown doesn't make him look any better than he already does but it does make Ambrose and Rollins look like losers who can't hang. Maybe that's their intention - make those two look like such geeks that in comparison Reigns seems like God. Or maybe they are just going to make him into an unrelatable superhero who overcomes the odds like Cena who, as we all know, is universally adored as a baby face.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

As much as I want Reigns to succeed, I really fear that giving him so much this soon will cause fans to revolt down the line. Equalling the SvS record and creating a Rumble record in his first appearances in both matches? Christ.

If he decides to pull a Lesnar or Rock a few years from now, I hope WWE have a backup plan ready.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Cesaro in the chamber :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I like Christian, but what is it with this random comeback pushes? Every time is the same with him. Come backs, wins IC, take part of the MITB and now in the EC, without any development. It doesn't make me care about him, it make me confuse.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Well, the EC stuff surprised me. Where are they going with this whole "Brock wants the WWE title" thing? I expected him to be in the EC, feel a bit foolish now.

Guess it'll be the authority costing Bryan the title again to set up Bryan vs HHH.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Omg Cesaro in the chamber im marking the fuck out. Christian comeback,Titus heel turn, shield promo and Harper speaking. This smackdown sounds way better then any raw in the last six months.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

and the xavier loosing streak continues...whyyyyy.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Why they turned Titus heel when he could have easily gotten over as a face, I don't know.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I expect Lesnar to take out one of the men in the Chamber if he is not in it.. Either that or he takes on Batista for the Championship match at Mania for something to happen turning it into a Triple Threat.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: Dat nice ass on aj and dat rack


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> He is right though, Darren was the dead weight. Hopefully they do more with Titus than they did with Shad.


Titus and Darren hide each others weaknesses

It's clear Titus isn't a very good singles wrestler. Titus had the charisma, Darren had the ring work


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Titus turning heel caught me off gaurd


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

Adam Cool said:


> Titus turning heel caught me off gaurd


Ye like wtf did that come from lol.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Im digging Christian's attitude. "Im going to use that desperation to be the most dangerous Christian anyone has ever seen". Nice. He got a great pop too.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Man oh man, watch this today. They pipe in the crowd so bad  it's just disappointing. 

By the sounds of this report the crowd was great.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Man oh man, watch this today. They pipe in the crowd so bad  it's just disappointing.
> 
> By the sounds of this report the crowd was great.


Did you see it when they started piping it in when Cesaro has Ziggler in a standard rest hold and they piped it in as if the crowd were going nuts and you could see them just sitting there and when they stood up it was back to normal audio again . LOL who the fuck edited that?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Full show here btw : http://xpressvids.info/sockshare.php?id=8B6EDAA672F2E4B9


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome Wyatt promo (just please, for the love of god, stop saying war and games in the same sentence, you're gonna give me a heartattack), awesome Rusev promo (I thought him + Lana work very well together), awesome Shield promo (especially the part with Hunter had me :mark:ing the fuck out), and Emma - Summer Rae interaction were the highlights for me..

Kinda meh on the whole Titus thing, with Rusev coming up and Brodus freshly turned heel, how many big man solo heels in the midcard do we need right now honestly?)


----------



## KAllevik (Jun 28, 2011)

That Wyatt promo


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

Roman Reigns continues to improve on the mic, in the ring with every possible match/opportunity. And crowd is now always chanting 'Roman Reigns', even though he is supposed to be a bad villainous guy. However, looks like EC will be the end for this wonderful group known as The Shield


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Titus and Darren hide each others weaknesses
> 
> It's clear Titus isn't a very good singles wrestler. Titus had the charisma, Darren had the ring work


^ This. There's nothing wrong with being an impressive tag team you're entire career. Titus is going to flounder on his own, I can see it. I honestly think Darren might have a better chance as a single's competitor.

They complimented each other so perfectly...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Boots2Asses said:


> Roman Reigns continues to improve on the mic, in the ring with every possible match/opportunity. And crowd is now always chanting 'Roman Reigns', even though he is supposed to be a bad villainous guy. However, looks like EC will be the end for this wonderful group known as The Shield


Yea, looks like Shield are gonna be feuding with each other at Mania probably for the US title which isn't necessarily a bad thing although i duno if they consider Reigns above that already. 

If at EC this is the only time we are going to get Shield/Wyatts i hope the match gets a gimmick. In the EC itself or a street fight or something like that. Must have seen The Shield do about 200 fucking standard 6-man tags in the last year. I enjoy them but Shield/Wyatts has so much potential for an epic all out brawl.If they end up just doing a standard 6-man and Wyatts go over w/ Shield falling apart or w/e they're really wasting an opportunity. It's lazy as fuck.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

Agreed. The Shield vs Wyatt family inside the Elimination Chamber would be awesome for the fans to behold:mark:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Wyatt's are gonna kill The Shield. DAT PROMO. :mark:


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Rollins was fantastic on the mic. :banderas



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Wyatt's are gonna kill The Shield. DAT PROMO. :mark:


HAVEN'T WATCHED IT YET :mark: :mark: :mark: Can't wait!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's right before the main event if you're looking for it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Cesaro vs. Ziggler was awesome, gonna be awesome to see :cesaro in the Chamber match. :mark:


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

HOLY FUCK.

That Wyatt promo was electric. Harper was eerie and perfect and Rowan adding the "Run" at the end topped things off. Cesaro winning was :mark:
Titus ain't gonna go anywhere, we've seen this type of thing before with Cryme Tyme, Titus will beat a few jobbers then fall into obscurity.

About to watch the main event, which looks incredible. Smackdown's stepping it up recently, love it.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> Cesaro vs. Ziggler was awesome, gonna be awesome to see :cesaro in the Chamber match. :mark:


Wouldn't get too excited. I'm sure Vince and HHH will book it where Cesaro enters the match and within 2 minutes either gets FU'd by Cena or Brogue kicked by Sheamus and gets eliminated.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wyatt's promo was great even for him. Didn't like Harper talking, he seemed too lucid to me, almost like he was quipping. He should be incoherent and unintelligible right now.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'We're going to wipe The Wyatts off the face of the earth!'
'You boys chose a beautiful hill to die on.'
'You should be weary of inviting the devil into your backyard, cos he might like it, and he might decide to stay.'
_'RUN'_

bama 

WAR GAMES this son of a bitch right now. A standard six man tag team match will just not cut it. 

Let battle commence boys.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm thoroughly in favour of letting Harper and Rowan get in a few words here and there. It makes the match more of a 3 vs. 3 intense war rather than 3 vs. one guy and his two followers. The Wyatts are so pumped even their brainwashed lackeys want to get in on the trash talk. Shield looked more intense than I've seen them in a long time. Rollins pulling out arguably his best mic work since debuting, Ambrose being Ambrose, and Reigns making Triple H quiver in his boots.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

:reigns vs :hhh2 :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

NeyNey said:


> Rollins was fantastic on the mic. :banderas


This is exactly what I came in here to say.

His delivery was so damn on point. Emphasis at the right points. 

The only thing keeping me interested in the WWE product right now is this feud. 

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Rollins is holding his own against Ambrose on the mic. This man is pure gold, he's gotta be one of the best all around talents in the world.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Shield vs Wyatts man so awesome. Shield turned tweeners 

This is gonna be gud Mygull :jbl


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

The SmackDown I saw didn't have the Wyatts promo before the main event. Gotta download some other version to see it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Man that Wyatt promo was amazing. I can't wait for the match but I'm actually gonna be a bit upset seeing the Shield breakup. They've been one of the few bright spots this past year.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

If you watched Smackdown, you have to squint to know that Batista won the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Really liked the main event, Ziggler/Cesaro and Swagger/Christian.

 at PTP breaking up.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

this SD was filled with good matches (Jack Swagger vs Christian was damn fine match) and interesting segments, anyway the importantas things will be recap on RAW and I'm sure will will have at least 2 rematches of this SD on next week RAW.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Who was that Blonde with Rusev?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

High_King said:


> Who was that Blonde with Rusev?


She's called Lana, her manager on NXT.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

My new love.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

So that stomp ADR does in the corner gonna be his new finisher?, genial!.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Brye said:


> Really liked the main event, Ziggler/Cesaro and Swagger/Christian.
> 
> * at PTP breaking up.*


i haven't watched the show yet but i was pretty annoyed when i read the spoilers. why break up ptp, they could have had a decent run with the tag belts before they split at least.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rusev was on SD?


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

^Yeah, he did a 15-20 sec (max) promo with Lana.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

That giant shovel in the front row! Lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well that went from epic to stupid quick.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Reigns stepping up to HHH :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Is Trips the devil that Bray speaks about?


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Ziggler vs. Cersaro was a great match.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol the piped in boos for Cesaro


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Would like to see what Xavier Woods and Fandango could do with about 15 minutes.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

IT'S EMMA FROM IN-EX-TEEEE MYGULL!!!!! :jbl


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Summer breaking Emma's sign and Emma having a spare one :lol

Can't wait for Emma to debut. I've been a fan of hers for a while and it looks like she's going to feud with Summer. I'm down with that. (Y)


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

my boy Xavier just continues to take L after L right now. smh.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing Cesaro and Christian in the Chamber.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Blood oh shit!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CM Reigns said:


> my boy Xavier just continues to take L after L right now. smh.


It's all good. They seem to be keeping him relevant though. I'm sure he'll have his time.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

WWE burying Darren Young for coming out?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Prime Time Players breaking up?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

:jbl: "Good for Titus".
I don't know why, but that crack me up. :lol:lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Aww poor Darren  Way to turn Titus heel. That was a bit excessive.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Dat blood :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> Rollins is holding his own against Ambrose on the mic. This man is pure gold, he's gotta be one of the best all around talents in the world.


Rollins has improved alot. Its always talk about how much Reigns has improved but im glad some people are noticing how much better Seth has gotten. He might never become an elite guy on the mic but he if he keeps improving he'll be one of those guys that are close to being the complete package.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

"Would you have ever done that to Ron Simmons"?

Yeah, that's when he became JBL.






edit: oops nvm, he never attacked him, they just broke up. fpalm on me


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Rusev! I like that guy!


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

:dance Christian!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I always forget that Swagger won last year's Chamber match.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Rollins is the complete package... and still not near 30


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Most dangerous christian? Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Goes from beating Orton to the jobber entrance on smackdown


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah this edited sound effects are killing it in a negative way


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Why does the WWE hate Sandow?  fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Watching the Shield promo, love how they're covering why Ambrose hasn't been defending the belt. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Why does the WWE hate Sandow?  fpalm


They like to marginalize their real talent so they don't overshadow the models they want to push.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

How Cody and goldust are good to go but big show isn't pretty states creative team fucking sucks


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

I could give 2 sh!ts about Big Show really.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Curtis Axel and Ryback with another victory. More credible then Sandow.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dat Bray Wyatt promo :mark: :mark: Man I wish this was on Raw for authentic reactions


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

while i enjoy watching them, i would like to watch an episode of smackdown that doesnt have the goddamn shield in the main event


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just saw the Sandow loss to Kofi, I might be looking into it too much, but they did keep the camera on Sandow and had commentary talk about him losing and his constant losses, as opposed to Kofi winning. I'm not really expecting anything, but it's giving me a small sparce of hope that they didn't just have him just roll out of the ring like heels normally do when they lose (to let the faces celebrate their win). It's a small bit of hope that they're actually going to do something semi-important with Sandow before the year is done.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

that wyatt promo was top notch. harper's contribution was awesome


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Just saw the Sandow loss to Kofi, I might be looking into it too much, but they did keep the camera on Sandow and had commentary talk about him losing and his constant losses, as opposed to Kofi winning. I'm not really expecting anything, but it's giving me a small sparce of hope that they didn't just have him just roll out of the ring like heels normally do when they lose (to let the faces celebrate their win). It's a small bit of hope that they're actually going to do something semi-important with Sandow before the year is done.


Losing streak angles never work. You don't become important by being booked like a geek.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That spear :banderas


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Emma's sign shenanigans were great. She clearly picked up some trolling tips from


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Just saw the Sandow loss to Kofi, I might be looking into it too much, but they did keep the camera on Sandow and had commentary talk about him losing and his constant losses, as opposed to Kofi winning. I'm not really expecting anything, but it's giving me a small sparce of hope that they didn't just have him just roll out of the ring like heels normally do when they lose (to let the faces celebrate their win). It's a small bit of hope that they're actually going to do something semi-important with Sandow before the year is done.


Hey, it's possible. Not likely, but possible. Remember Swagger's losing streak before he left in 2012 and got his major push and repackage? It would make sense for Sandow to just kinda snap and get some sort of push or new position. 

WWE seem to be focusing in on very key things lately (i.e. they keep on mentioning the angle with Swagger and Zeb right now, they bring up Damien's losing streak, etc.) so I don't think they would mention it if it didn't mean anything. There's going to be a lot of changes going on before and after WM, so I wouldn't count Sandow out.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

^Really, it's just wishful thinking on my part. They could be building up to Sandow snapping and finally letting him be a top heel... or they'll have him snap, win for awhile and then go back to jobbing once he loses that one match... or what they'll probably just do is they'll do nothing with him and he'll continue jobbing as is.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

All I know is that after tonight I'm sold on Bray Wyatt. Make this man your top heel WWE. Put him in the ME scene. Just do it, that talent is there and everything you would want.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> ^Really, it's just wishful thinking on my part. They could be building up to Sandow snapping and finally letting him be a top heel... or they'll have him snap, win for awhile and then go back to jobbing once he loses that one match... or what they'll probably just do is they'll do nothing with him and he'll continue jobbing as is.


I try to be somewhat optimistic, tbh. I think he'll make a good midcarder heel, feud with guys like Dolph Ziggler and Kofi and do well in it.

I doubt he'll be main eventing, but they could utilize him above jobbing to Khali. :/


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Zeppex said:


> All I know is that after tonight I'm sold on Bray Wyatt. Make this man your top heel WWE. Put him in the ME scene. Just do it, that talent is there and everything you would want.


Bray over Cena at WM and then have him win MITB. Just my opinion.

I like Triple H as the wise old heel warning the young cocky heels, you don't want to do this, but the Shield just won't listen.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

After the way Triple H acted its obvious just as the shield are the authority's literal shield the Wyatts are the authority's secret weapon.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Just one other thing, if RAW was the Daniel Bryan show this week, here, it felt like the Shield show, very much from their pov. And you just get a sense of impending doom surrounding them. And one last victory for them in a hot six man, but it did feel like a last hurrah. This Smackdown felt like a real show with actual angles and storyline progression. Not just random good matches, so I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Will Shield vs Wyatt Family actually be in the chamber ie War Games like? Or just a six man tag at the EC PPV? Last year Shield vs Cena, Sheamus and Ryback could have been inside the chamber as well, but they made it a regular six man tag - so I have my doubts.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

The Cynical Heel said:


> The SmackDown I saw didn't have the Wyatts promo before the main event. Gotta download some other version to see it.


Yup, they apparently edited it here in the India version as well


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

And to the Wyatt fans who apparently are laughing with the thought of Wyatt family killing the Shield @EC, don't worry :cena4 will kill Bray Wyatt come WM30:lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Haven't watched yet, but how was dem ni**as The Real Americans matches? :banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

That's why I never watch Smackdown on TV here in India. Dailymotion it is 

Beautiful beautiful work on the mic by The Shield AND The Wyatts. What a feud :mark: :mark:

This is way too good to be a usual 6 man tag match. Put them in the Chamber War Games style or make it an elimination tag team match or something. Over the next few weeks this is gonna get intense as fuck :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Haven't watched yet, but how was dem ni**as The Real Americans matches? :banderas


Cesaro vs Ziggler opened the show. Great match.

Swagger vs Christian later on. Another good match.

And Zeb's sign was hilarious. "Illegals make me ill" on one side and "I prefer Aliens from Mars" on the other :lmao :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:clap Zeb. A true titan on the mic. 

Found one link so far, gonna give it a watch. Shield vs Wyatts in the chamber? : big ass grin on my face if it happens.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Are they ever gonna address the obvious connection between HHH and The Wyatts?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Haven't watched yet, but how was dem ni**as The Real Americans matches? :banderas


Disappointed in the Dolph and Cesaro match. Their Superstars ones were PPV worthy, but this one fell flat and almost felt like a squash match.

Jack and Christian's was awesome (they've always put on amazing matches) and Jack carried most of the match, but it still didn't make Christian come off as weak/at the same time Jack still looked good. 3.5/5 stars.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

WWE should consider another Elimination Chamber match on the card for the IC title. They could have qualifying matches on RAW like they were supposedly going to have for the WWEWHC. That would give more midcarders something to do and make the IC title feel more important. 

It could be a great start to build towards a Wrestlemania rivalry of some sort. That's just wishful thinking though. I doubt it will happen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:ti everyone getting in HHH's face lately.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

epic sign


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn, just watched the PTP break up. Darren having blood all over his mouth adds to the moment. Not sure how far Titus can go though since he really isn't that talented. He is somewhat charismatic but still very rough in the ring.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Titus and Darren did that breakup really well. I was legit sad to see PTP end


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao That mark in the crowd. :clap:clap:clap Roman Reigns "Half time adjustments, fool" :lmao gotta love that shit.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

That was Sign Guy Rick :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

With all the awesomeness of The Shield and the Wyatts i totally forgot about Daniel Bryan being on the losing end :no: DB should not be losing matches on Smackdown, i know he wasn't pinned but it's still a loss.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> With all the awesomeness of The Shield and the Wyatts i totally forgot about Daniel Bryan being on the losing end :no: DB should not be losing matches on Smackdown, i know he wasn't pinned but it's still a loss.


Shield need the win. Going into a feud with Wyatts, Technically lost on Raw. DB losing on Smackdown when Mysterio get's pinned is absolutely fine / decent booking.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> Rollins has improved alot. Its always talk about how much Reigns has improved but im glad some people are noticing how much better Seth has gotten. He might never become an elite guy on the mic but he if he keeps improving he'll be one of those guys that are close to being the complete package.


I'm starting to think that all 3 members of the Shield are gonna make it. They're the only stable in a very long time where I enjoy everybody. During the beginning Ambrose was by far the best on the mic, Rollins the best in the ring and Roman Reigns was more or less just a body but all three of them have made massive improvements in their weak points. I gotta say Roman Reigns improvement is the most outstanding since he was (and theoretically, just going by the time he has been wrestling still is) the green guy with a great look but he's become a good player overall, I marked out when he stood up to Triple H and established his dominance, dudes charisma and confidence is off the charts. Rollins was always terrible on the mic in ROH, he has that highpitched boyish voice (John Morrison syndrome as I'd like to call it) so I never expected him to ever become even semi-decent but I gotta say his delivery has improved tons, he acts and sounds very fluid and natural nowadays, if you've never heard him before until recently you'd think he was one of the talented talkers when in reality he has come a long way.

I'd say The Shield could be described as the most mutually benefitial stable since forever, they're basically all going to end up as Maineventers one point or another I'm sure (and definitely hope so). Everybody can talk, everybody can wrestle, everybody has the look/height/size and sufficient charisma. Ambrose tought the guys how to talk, Rollins helped out with the wrestling and Roman Reigns helped with the body language/facial expression and maximizing their charisma.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Loudness said:


> I'm starting to think that all 3 members of the Shield are gonna make it. They're the only stable in a very long time where I enjoy everybody. During the beginning Ambrose was by far the best on the mic, Rollins the best in the ring and Roman Reigns was more or less just a body but all three of them have made massive improvements in their weak points. I gotta say Roman Reigns improvement is the most outstanding since he was (and theoretically, just going by the time he has been wrestling still is) the green guy with a great look but he's become a good player overall, I marked out when he stood up to Triple H and established his dominance, dudes charisma and confidence is off the charts. Rollins was always terrible on the mic in ROH, he has that highpitched boyish voice (John Morrison syndrome as I'd like to call it) so I never expected him to ever become even semi-decent but I gotta say his delivery has improved tons, he acts and sounds very fluid and natural nowadays, if you've never heard him before until recently you'd think he was one of the talented talkers when in reality he has come a long way.
> 
> I'd say The Shield could be described as the most mutually benefitial stable since forever, they're basically all going to end up as Maineventers one point or another I'm sure (and definitely hope so). Everybody can talk, everybody can wrestle, everybody has the look/height/size and sufficient charisma. Ambrose tought the guys how to talk, Rollins helped out with the wrestling and Roman Reigns helped with the body language/facial expression and maximizing their charisma.


I hope so, everyone thinks rollins is odd man out long term but he's so good in the ring and getting better on the mic.

I think if they do things right they can make the wyatts v shield match truly epic and advance their stories great. I'd have the shield take out rowan, making bray and harper snap who then take out reigns together. then rollins tends to reigns while the wyatts put a world class ass whipping on ambrose beating him. post match, ambrose flips on the other two for not saving him leading to either blows or to a breakup or something similar the next night.

having the shield injure rowan can do some good character development for both bray and harper since rowan is kind of portrayed as a man-child. bray is like the father figure and his motivation becomes revenge since he sees rowan as a son. harper is seen controlling rowan during their matches so he's invested in him as well and is like the big brother and also seeks revenge.

having both bray and harper take out reigns protects reigns since the fans know harper is a powerhouse and bray just beat bryan clean. rollins tending to reigns gets him over more as the guy who truly wants the team together and is sort of the 'responsible one, closet leader' type. ambrose taking the beatdown and losing, then snapping is totally within his character.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Rollins was a standout on the mic. Reigns wasn't so good on the stick but his expressions, mannerisms and physical charisma more than make up for it. Ambrose was his usual brilliant self while speaking.

But Rollins, really impressive on Smackdown. If they let him do all that on Raw, he'd be more over than he is.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Dat Shield promo :mark:

Dat HHH/Roman staredown :mark:

Dat Wyatt promo :mark:

The Shield vs. Wyatts is money, money, money. Legitimately cannot wait to see this although I just wish they would have saved it for Wrestlemania since I wanted to see it live. Ah well, at least it's happening.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Really fun show Cesaro was beastly, Christian/Swagger had a really good match, and that main event was something else. Rey is starting to look better, and the timing in that match was spot on. I really don't want the Shield to break up maybe they can all become faces/tweeners.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Zeppex said:


> All I know is that after tonight I'm sold on Bray Wyatt. Make this man your top heel WWE. Put him in the ME scene. Just do it, that talent is there and everything you would want.


Bray's promos and character work are on another level right now. I'm worried putting him with Cena will babyface him no matter how great a heel he is:lol.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

fuck that Bray promo :mark:

Seriously this is a WrestleMania caliber feud.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Sports_Entertained said:


> IT'S EMMA FROM IN-EX-TEEEE MYGULL!!!!! :jbl


Hahah the way he says 'COME ON 'MOCKLE!' always makes me laugh.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

2 sentences, just 2 sentences by Luke Harper but that was great. Not sure if I am the only one feeling this way, but I thought it made a big/great impression.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

I love how JBL is aware of "Maggle" https://twitter.com/JCLayfield/status/429419244921450496


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Good show this week with some really good matches.

I was Emmatained by the sign antics. 

Wyatt's general, Harper talking about a hill and dying delivered with that accent to go along with Bray's usual excellence on the stick, versus Rollins, who was also in fine form on the mic, not to mention Reigns, being an ungodly force of pain and Ambrose getting more and more unhinged as the weeks go on.
:banderas This feud.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I was unable to watch this week's SD in real time because of other obligations and the stream I found doesn't contain the Wyatt family promo so if someone could provide me a link to said promo I would appreciate it.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

RandomLurker said:


> I love how JBL is aware of "Maggle" https://twitter.com/JCLayfield/status/429419244921450496


loool awesome.


----------

